# Kinross Gold K.TO



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Big pullpack over the last 2 weeks.. News to be released in 2 weeks. Expectations seem to be that it won't meet analyst expectations; however may the sell-off present a good value? Is anyone else watching this one?


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

buy market on close (following close if weekend) july 27 - sell Sept 29 close or sooner if weekend

I ran the numbers but never double checked so could be mistake never added 2012 yet

1995 +12.13%
96 -3.57%
97 +19.29%
98 +13.75%
99 +69.82%
00 -18.84%
01 +19.75%
02 +52.08%
03 +9.86%
04 +30.38%
05 +32.87%
06 +11.48%
07 + 15.58%
08 -14.43%
09 +7.31%
10 +18.39%
11 -11.55 %
12 never put numbers in yet


----------



## King Tut (May 3, 2009)

Looks like an attractive buy now if you are a contrarian. It is selling at 52w low, and below book value.


----------



## Axcell (Mar 25, 2011)

King Tut said:


> Looks like an attractive buy now if you are a contrarian. It is selling at 52w low, and below book value.


Many of the gold miners are in the same spot.. why Kinross? Goldcorp seems like a much safer bet.


----------

